# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Namuh

## Don Moahskarton

Premier Topic pour Namuh, je suis ému ^^
Je vais essayer de vous présenter Namuh, mais comme ce projet évolue en meme temps que moi, il me faut mélanger la présentation des deux.

Je suis développeur a mes heure perdues, encore scolarisé, ce projet n'avance pas vite, je fais les choses quand j'en ai le temps et surtout j'essaye de bien les faire.
En révisant mon Bac de français, il y a bientôt 2 ans de cela, j'ai eu l'idée de me lancer dans un FPS dont la principale caractéristique serait de se dérouler a la préhistoire. Depuis, les temps ont passés, et du haut de mes actuels 17ans j'ai avancé le projet, mais attention pas trop hein, faut pas se presser (Non je ne suis pas Corse, Math sup' ça suffira)
J'en revient pas que ca fait 2 paragraphes de ce topic dédié a Namuh que je vous parle sans parler de Namuh en lui même !

Déjà le nom : Namuh, petite explication : namuH | Human   Moi j'aime bien la sonorité, ca colle a la préhistoire.  ::): 
Ensuite, le thème, simple, vous êtes a la préhistoire, et vous n'avez donc qu'os, bois, pierre, corde et peaux de bêtes a disposition. Mais avec ca on peut faire plein de choses ! Tenez par exemple, faites un deltaplane, montez dans une catapulte avec, et ouvrez l'aile au sommet de votre trajectoire : vous volez ! Mettez la catapulte sur un radeau et voila un porte avion ! (Non, l'ambiance n'est pas décalée du tout, je ne vois absolument pas ce qui vous fais dire ça)

Au menu des armes, je vous réserve une salade composé d'un quadruple lance pierre, d'une arbalète a lunette en diamant, de boomerangs, de frondes, d'arcs, de gourdins, de javelot a propulseurs, de bolas, de hachettes de lancer et d'un lasso. Cuisson saignante.

Une perspective majeure de Namuh est de vous laisser libre de construire vos propres bâtiments ou vos propres véhicules. Je travaille en ce moment sur ce que je nomme la "Sandbox", sorte d'éditeur maison, ou vos outils vous permettent de placer dans un coin tranquille vos rondins les uns a cotés des autres. L'idée est que vous puissiez utiliser dans toutes vos parties non pas uniquement les constructions standards mais aussi les vôtres que votre cortex survitaminé aura cru bon de produire. Imaginez que vous souhaitez avoir une catapulte apte a propulser des menhirs, il vous suffira de la concevoir pour l'utiliser. Je travaille aussi a une version light de cette Sandbox, pour qu'elle soit utilisable au cœur même de la partie. (Je fais particulièrement attention avec celle ci a ne pas ralentir le gameplay que je veux très nerveux)


Coté technique, j'essaye de trouver les meilleurs outils autour de moi, c'est pour namuh que j'ai appris le C++, et que j'utilise désormais Ogre3D comme moteur de rendu, j'utilise PhysX (via le wrapper NxOgre) pour la simulation graphique, aisi que diverses blibliothèques pour l'interface, le Ciel procédural, etc etc... (Je donne ici mes plus grands appuis, mais je n'ai pas pour but de vous détailler ici toute ma liste de dépendance, au pire, MP moi et je vous file le .vcproj)

Voila pour une première ébauche de présentation de Namuh, j'attends vos remarque  :;): 

Je vous met un screen aller :


Si vous voulez en voir plus, allez donc faire un tour sur la gallerie : https://sourceforge.net/userapps/gal...niperbinaire2/

Pis une video :



Ah oui, je vais me faire un peu de Pub tant qu'a faire :  ::P: 
voila le site de Namuh (Sourceforge) : http://sourceforge.net/p/namuh/home/
voila le blog de développement : https://sourceforge.net/userapps/wor...niperbinaire2/

----------


## Oropher

C'est vachement prometteur! En plus j'aime beaucoup l'idée de pouvoir construire selon ses envies et tout ^^
Bon courage pour la suite, que j'ai hâte de voir!

----------


## beuargh

Moi aussi, j'ai hâte de voir ton soft terminé  ::):  Bon courage, en tout cas.

----------


## Froyok

Très sympa comme projet, plutôt intéressant !  ::): 
On veut plus de screeenshoooots !  ::P:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Merci pour ces commentaires ^^
Les screens j'en ai un peu plus dans la galerie, je vous file son lien en haut.
Pis je vais mettre la video dans le post, comme ca vous pourrez Zieuter le bousin en HD.  ::): 
(La video n'est pas prévue pour etre regardé du début a la fin, juste, regardez au hasard ce qu'on peut faire, un jour promis j'en referais une avec les commentaires audio dessus)

----------


## Hideo

Des avancements sur ce projet? Je trouve le concept génial, ça sera dommage de laisser tomber  ::):

----------


## beuargh

Tiens c'est marrant, je regardais ce post justement hier pour voir si ça avait avancé.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Non, non je n'abandonne pas ^^
Il va y avoir du neuf, promis, mais ce que j'ai produit durant les vacances de la toussaint, c'est principalement de la réorganisation de code, j'ai aussi codé un nouvel interprète de scripts pur pouvoir paramétrer plus profondément les maps.
A coté de ça j'ai avancé très sérieusement sur le texturing des rochers. J'espère pouvoir recycler ce travail pour le reste des objets.
Je suis conscient que la dernière release date de juillet. Promis j'en sors une a Noel.

Je suis désolé, je parle très concret, alors que j'étais plus dans la généralité auparavant. C'est pour vous dire que ya du neuf et aussi parce que c'est l'heure pour moi d'aller dormir.

Dernier travail, j'ai esquissé quelques bribes de scénario. Rien de figé, mais si je fais un campagne, je pense la distribuer non pas comme partie intégrante du jeu, mais sous forme d'un plugin bien fait, qui ajouterai une entrée au menu principal et donc tout le pan de jeu qui en découle.
L’avantage de faire ça c'est que l'histoire serait distribué par morceaux. Comme une série TV en quelques sorte. Mais le rythme de production s’approcherait plus de celui des épisode de RDA ou d'Adoprixtoxis. Et en plus je tiendrai compte des réactions des joueurs.

Je vois j'ai mentionné l'adresse du site, la ou ya une floppée de screens ainsi que toutes les dernières infos (sauf celles de ce message en fait, j'ai pas eu le temps de les mettre, mais je règle ça d'ici ce WE), mais je vais quand même vous sortir une vidéo plus récente. Pis un screen.


Ça c'est les nouveaux rochers, encore sous Zbrush, masi le rendu est similaire dans mon moteur :


Et un ami qui a fais cette video début d'été, donc pas trop a jour. Oui, faudra qu'on en refasse une.



Bon aller, juste des liens pour celles la :
C'est un (long) tuto sur l'utilisation de la sandbox fait a la fin de l'été avec mon copain sous forme d'interview.
Partie 1
Partie 2
Partie 3

Quelque part ya un maque de cohésion dans cette réponse, elle commence par "Yaura bientot du neuf", mais elle fait 1Km de long quand meme...

Dernier point : Ça me touche que vous ayez remontés ce topic  ::happy2:: 

EDIT : la présentation de Namuh date de avant l'été. Donc en fait, si ça vous intéresse je vais avoir besoin de faire un autre gros post pour vous expliquer tout ce qui a été fait. Notamment une possibilité de jeu multijoueur """opérationelle""" (oui, il y a bien 3 paires de guillemets). Entre autres.

----------


## beuargh

Bonnes nouvelles que celles-ci  ::): 

Et ça, c'est un putain de beau rocher.

Je suis avec attention l'avancée de ce projet, je sais pas pourquoi, mais je trouve que ton jeu a un charme terrible et tous les screens + vidéos donnent vraiment envie.

Donc bonne continuation !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Bon ben puisqu'il ya de l'audience, je met quelques nouveautés ici.
J'ai continué a travailler sur les rochers, cette fois j'ai un screen ingame.
Voici le rocher encore sous Zbrush :


Et le même, ingame, et donc avec tout les effets d'éclaires, les normals map, etc...
(notez que l'on ne remarque pas que le rocher est copié collé partout)



Le ciel est beaucoup trop jaune, je change ça dans pas longtemps.
Et désolé pour le déboguer a droite de l'écran, j'ai eu la flemme de recompiler sans juste pour un screen  ::P:

----------


## Teto

Le "Tu n'est plus invisible, Prout!" est très amusant, sauf que c'est "Tu n'*es* plus invisible, Prout!"

Sympa sinon! Le rocher est bien, cela veut dire qu'avec 2 ou 3 différents on peut faire une infinité de variations "invisibles".  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je suis encore loin de ce qu'il faudrait en fait... Mon travail donne une image crédible, mais elle reste incohérente, géologiquement parlant.


Pour l’invincibilité, c'est un système dont je ne suis pas très fier, il s'agit de ne pas faire mourrir le perso lorsque je le téléporte.
PhysX croit que le perso subit alors une accélération monstrueuse, et en voyant ça mon code inflige en tout bonne foi une chute de PV de l'ordre de 10^9.
Alors qu'a la base, ce système est la pour gérer les dégâts de chute.
Mais ok je corrige la faute  :^_^:  


Je crois pas l'avoir dit, mais vous voyez une spirale rouge au centre de l'écran.
C'est votre vie, sous forme angulaire. si la spirale fait 360°, vous avec 100% de vie, si elle n'en fait que 180, 50%, etc...
J'ai conçu cela pour éviter d'avoir a tourner le tête du viseur en pleine bataille.
Vous croyez que ça améliore les choses ?

----------


## Teto

Si tu veux t'approcher de la photo, pour moi y'a qu'une solution, faire un seul bloc (ou 4-5, pas plus) de toute la côte que l'on voit...

Pour la spirale rouge, je ne sais pas, par contre je trouve l'idée excellente.  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Je crois pas l'avoir dit, mais vous voyez une spirale rouge au centre de l'écran.
> C'est votre vie, sous forme angulaire. si la spirale fait 360°, vous avec 100% de vie, si elle n'en fait que 180, 50%, etc...
> J'ai conçu cela pour éviter d'avoir a tourner le tête du viseur en pleine bataille.
> Vous croyez que ça améliore les choses ?


Je pense que le problème c'est que le joueur risque de prendre cette jauge de santé pour celle de l'ennemi, vu qu'elle est autour du viseur.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Pas faux ca risque de dérouter au premier abord.
Mais on peut ptet voir cela comme une adaptation a faire pour avoir par la suite un accès plus direct a cette info ?

Surtout qu'elle sera affichée en permanence, je sais pas comment le joueur comprendra cela, car il la verra dès le spawn.

----------


## Teto

Un commentaire dans la 'page' d'aide quand on tape F1 et on n'en parle plus...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

J'ai un peu travaillé durant ces 2 derniers jours, et en voici le fruit, je viens d'implémenter l'arc.
Il fait 50% de dommage, et tire a une cadence de 2 flèches par secondes. La flèche a une vitesse de 100m/s. (Je sais pas si c'est réaliste, ça fait ptet un peu beaucoup)
voila la bestiole


Et via les 2 menus circulaires comme celui-ci (Que l'on active a l'aide de A et E), on peut choisir parmis potentiellement 8 armes :

Ce menus fonctionnent comme celui de la combi de Crysis, mais permettent de choisir des armes ici. Je pense cela plus rapide que de faire croui croui avec la molette.

La je n'ai que le lance pierre qui fonctionnait déjà depuis cet été et ce nouvel arc. Donc au total 2 armes remplissant 2 cases parmis les hui offertes par mes deux menu circulaires.
Voila le vieux lance pierre :

Il tire a une cadence de 1.1 pierre/seconde, et inflige a l'impact 80% de dégât. Mais dans une future version je ferai éclater les projectile lors d'un impact, ce qui leur donnera un effet de Zone.
Les pierre vont assez lentement, a une vitesse de 60m/s. Il est facile de les esquiver si l'on est assez loin.
Le feeling de cette arme se rapproche du lance roquette d'Unreal Tournament (A terme, j'aimerai que ces deux armes soient Exactement les mêmes)
Notez aussi que j'ai rajouté quelques buissons pour rendre l'ambiance plus touffue. Chui une quiche en level design, mais si j'en rajoute pleins de ce style je pense que ça va le faire.

----------


## TanteMarge

> La flèche a une vitesse de 100m/s. (Je sais pas si c'est réaliste, ça fait ptet un peu beaucoup)


J'ai fait ma petite recherche, et les arcs traditionnels actuels semblent tourner à environ 215 fps de vitesse max (quelle idée d'utiliser cette unité pour une vitesse...) ce qui vaut environ 65 m/s. (mais je suis pas archer).




> Et via les 2 menus circulaires comme celui-ci (Que l'on active a l'aide de A et E), on peut choisir parmis potentiellement 8 armes :
> 
> Ces menus fonctionnent comme celui de la combi de Crysis, mais permettent de choisir des armes ici. Je pense cela plus rapide que de faire croui croui avec la molette.


Personnellement mon avis sur ces menus pour le choix des armes : sur Quake 3 j'utilisais les touches '1'2'3'4'a'e'r'f'x'c' dans les mmos pour les techniques j'y ajoute mes 3 bouttons supplémentaires présents sur ma sourie et enfin la combinaison 'shift'+ les touches précités. Ca me fait au final un paquet de raccourcis qui me permettent d'accèder à tout ce que je souhaite bien plus rapidement que par ce système de menus. Par contre ce système pour choisir armes/compétences est parfaitement bien pensé si il s'agit d'un jeu console où les raccourcis sont limités.

À mon avis, vu la quantité de bâtiments que tu projettes d'implémenter, il serait peut-être plus judicieux de conserver ce système de menus pour le choix du bâtiment à construire, et si 8 raccourcis ne suffisent pas, tu peux penser en système d'embranchements (un peu comme le système d'ordre dans Opération Flashpoint : Dragon Rising si tu y a joué).




> Il tire a une cadence de 1.1 pierre/seconde, et inflige a l'impact 80% de dégât. Mais dans une future version je ferai éclater les projectile lors d'un impact, ce qui leur donnera un effet de Zone.


Pourquoi ne pas implémenter cette évolution dans le gameplay ? Au début les joueurs commenceraient avec des projectiles normaux, puis la construction d'un bâtiment leur permettrait d'acquerir des projectiles explosifs ?

----------


## beuargh

Pour la vitesse des flèches : http://www.webarcherie.com/forum/ind...sse-de-fleche/




> Compound 60 livres : 250km/h
> 
> Classique 32 livres : 175km/h
> 
> Classique 35 livres : 180km/h


Divise par 3.6 pour les m/s.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Super pour les flèches, merci !
Par contre, niveau gameplay, j'aimerai que les flèches soient en tir casi-instantanné.
Donc j'ai un peu baissé, mais je veux pas qu'on puisse esquiver les flèches, même a longue distance.
J'ai mis 80m/s.

Sinon, j'ai bossé sur la végétation, la jungle a maintenant de quoi justifier un peu mieux son titre :

Bon, reste pas mal de choses a faire, quelques racines de ci de la, quelques plantes au sol, etc...
Remarquez que j'ai implémenté le javelot aussi.
Lui par contre on pourra l'éviter vu sa vitesse.
J'ai aussi fait des algues, faudrait maintenant que je me remette a la roche, avoir du corail et des falaises  convaincantes.

Ma mère m'a dit que mes arbres étaient trop jaune, vous confirmez ?
C'est juste un soucis d’éclairage je pense.
Le screen est pris a l'aube. Genre 8h30 (le soleil se levait a 8h)

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Ma mère m'a dit que mes arbres étaient trop jaune, vous confirmez ?


Trop jaune, je ne sais pas. En tout cas, je trouve l'écorce relativement trop clair dans l'ensemble (ça tend plus vers le beige / gris que vers le marron) surtout si on compare au vert de l'herbe. C'est un avis totalement subjectif bien entendu. Bon après, ça peut aussi dépendre de l'espèce de l'arbre et tout.

De toute façon, ça reste un détail.  :;): 

Bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Petit up, et mise a jour (Je sors la nouvelle version d'ici 2-3J)

Pas mal de petit changement, pas de grande avancés, mais plein de petites : 
j'ai commencé a faire des hommes de cro-magnon !

Celui ci est mon premier jet, pas encore fini, la tunique est a revoir. Bref, un peu fait a l'arrache, surtout que la texture des cheveux est la même que celle de la fourrure.
J'ai surtout testé pas mal de principes, notamment pour le rendu de la fourrure et des cheveux.
La peau, faudra que je vois si je trouve comment écrire un shader qui fait du subsurface scattering. La je me suis simplement contenté d'une normal et d'une specular map.
Voila ce que ça donne dans Maya : (Je fait bien la coiffure "chimie raté" hein ?)

(Avec une coiffure comme ça, son nom c'est "Grand Chaman")

Et voila le rendu ingame : (Notez que j'ai encore quelques soucis, l'éclairage n'est pas bon, il a une gueule de cramé, la fourrure bug, et je dois aussi écrire comment faire du phong)


Sinon, j'ai assombré et mis plus de couleur dans les arbres, mais du coup je trouve ca un peu sombre, qu'en dites vous ?



J'ai bossé sur quelques autres points aussi, notament, j'ai amélioré un petit langage de script que j'ai concu pour l'occasion.
Le petit langage permet actuellement de décrire les map en donnant leur height map, les texture, la végatation, etc, etc.... Le tout dernier point est le support de l'inclusion de fichier. Bref, de l'interne. (mais utile au moddeurs)
Coté optimisation, ça a eu une baffe gigantesque, car j'ai selon les ca entre doublé et triplé mes FPS.

J'ai eu l'aide d'un copain, on a pu faire une partie en réseau a 2, et c'était presque fluide alors que le serveur était un PC de merde.
restera quand même un paquet d'amélioration a faire.
J'ai oublié tout le coté multijoueur des 2 nouvelles armes implémentés, je dois m'y coller.
Mais développer un jeu en multi avec un unique PC, c'est pas très pratique...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Ah, je trouve la nouvelle couleur des troncs des arbres beaucoup mieux.

Sympa le Cro-magnon.  ::):

----------


## beuargh

Franchement, je préfère les arbres plus sombres de ta deuxième version. 

Sinon, je suis fan et reste abasourdi par la qualité de ton travail. Même aidé d'un pote de temps à autre, je pense que tes compétences sont impressionnantes. Donc continue sur cette voie et j'ai hâte de mettre la main sur ton jeu.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

::): 
Merci de me soutenir, comme c'est ma passion, je met beaucoup de cœur a l'ouvrage.
EDIT : En fait j'ai réfléchis a ce que tu m'as dis, et en fait je crois que mon role de créateur de jeu est pas si simple pour une simple raison : Je dois porter toutes les casquettes en même temps : Game designer, Infographe, codeur, musicien, ... Et encore ce ne sont la que les grandes catégories, si je détaille la prog, il y a les shaders, la physique, le réseau, l'IA, tout autant de métiers différents (Je vous laisse imaginer le détail des autres catégories). Et c'est la que se ternit le tableau : Je n'ai jamais fait d'études d'informatique. Et donc je me fait taper sur les doits de partout : Autodidacte, mon code est pas aussi propre que chez un pro, mes sculptures de l'anatomie humaine ont quelques erreur qui feraient hurler un vrai artiste, etc, etc...
J’essaye de faire de mon mieux, sinon j'aurai rien a montrer. Mais c'est du niveau indé. Sauf que je suis parti d'Ogre et de PhysX pour faire mon truc et pas de la Cry/UnrealEngine toute faite.


Je viens de modifier quelques détails de la végétation de cette map (J'ai notament essayé d'harmoniser la saturation et la luminosité de toutes les textures, afin que rien ne fasse tache). Quelques dernier peaufinages. J'upload en ce moment même la nouvelle version de Namuh.
Je vous ai promis une nouvelle release en fin de vacances, la voici donc prête.

Le multi a pas trop bougé, juste l'arc et le javelot en plus.

Voila de quoi télécharger ces nouveautés : download

Ps : 2Go de RAM devient un minimum pour faire tourner le bousin. J'ai en effet découvert que ma petite machine ne peut le faire tourner fluidement si ya Skype et firefox en arrière plan, qui peuvent a eux deux prendre un bon 300Mo.


EDIT2 :
Je viens de faire alléluia, en fait pas besoin de phong. (Ouf, c'est lourd a l’exécution ces truc la en plus)
En fait je viens de découvrir avec honte que mes maillages n'avaient pas de normales lissés d'exporté.
Donc Maya => Edit Normals => Smooth.

Plus qu'a tout réexporter et on pourra dire adieu au look "bouillie de ploygones". Et donc je vais pouvoir drastiquement faisser le polycount de mes objets. Et donc rendre le jeu plus fluide et plus agréable a l’œil. <== Joie
J'ai juste réexporté vite fait les rochers de la sandbox. Malheureusement j'ai uploadé hier la dernière version. Donc vous attendrez plus tard pour avoir ca.


désolé de la grande image, CPC a pas l'air en forme.  ::(:

----------


## Hideo

> Je n'ai jamais fait d'études d'informatique. Et donc je me fait taper sur les doits de partout : Autodidacte, mon code est pas aussi propre que chez un pro


 ::O: 

A mon avis tu montre ça a un pro déjà il te dira bravo rien que pour avoir réussi a coder tonte les facettes du jeu (réseaux,3D, ...). Si en plus tu précise que tu es autodidacte je pense qu'il peut t'applaudir !

En tout cas je suis avec beaucoup d'attention ce topic aussi  :;):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Bah faut voir.
J'ai un copain en 1ere année a epitech. Il dit que mon code est incompréhensible.
Lui on l'oblige a avoir des fonction de -25L. Moi je fais parfois beaucoup plus quand la situation s'y prête.
Et même, pas mal de querelles, il parait que les boucles for c'est le mal. Moi je l'utilise massivement.

Pis autre chose a voir aussi, c'est que 90% des gens se fichent complètement que ce soit fait par un type tout seul de 18ans ou par un studio talentueux.
Eux ils voient le résultat. Donc si je veux avoir une chance, vaut mieux s'appliquer.

Petite news quand même, pas grand chose, j'ai retravaillé le sapiens.
J'ai gagné environ 50% sur le nombre de poly. Le coup des normales lissés ça va servir, jvous le dis. Voyez plutot :

Il est peut être un peu jaunâtre et un peu pâlichon. A vous de me dire.

J'ai pu aussi faire du détail, notamment le grain de la peau. (mettez ce screen en grand, sinon vous voyez rien)



Cela relativise l'importance du subsurface scattering, je pense que je vais me contenter du parallax mapping, de l'ambiant occlusion et de la specular pour l'instant.
Je précise que j'ai rien fait sur la fourrure, et la elle a même une tronche cartoon a coté du reste. Je verrai ça la prochaine fois.




Dernier point, la ou j'ai besoin de conseils algorithmiques.
Je commence a réfléchir pour implanter une faune. Mais je dois paginer les entités pour éviter de faire tout sauter si ya 30 000 animaux sur ma map de 4km².

Je peut pas reprendre la technique pour la végétation, car un animal ça bouge. Surtout que la distance caractéristique de la trajectoire d'un animal peut varier de quelques centimètres a plusieurs centaines de metres.

Si ya quelqu'un qui connait un algo performant, je prend.
Pour l'instant j'ai conçu une méthode qui peut faire l'affaire mais qui n'est pas forcément optimale :



> On considère le terrain de jeu carré.
> L'espace est projeté parallèlement a sa direction verticale.
> La carte obtenue (que je nomme page racine) est alors subdivisée en 4 sous-pages carrés de coté moitié moins grande. Cette subdivision des sous-pages se réitère récursivement jusqu’à une valeur choisie par l'utilisateur. (typiquement une dizaine de mètres)
> Les animaux sont alors placés (aléatoirement par exemple) sur la carte, et attachés a la plus petite page les contenant. (Ainsi chaque page contient soit 4 sous-pages, soit une liste d'animaux.)
> Jusque la c'est du classique. C'était l'initialisation.
> 
> Lors de l'update de la faune dans la main loop, on cherche les pages a updater.
> On considère la page que le joueur arpente actuellement. (la connaitre initialement se résous en temps logarithmique par une dichotomie scindant a chaque récursion l'espace de recherche en 4).
> On liste ensuite les pages géométriquement voisines. (Précision importante : on veille lors de la création de l'arbre des pages a donner a chaque page une liste de 8 pointeurs menant aux pages qui lui sont voisines, droite, gauche, haut, bas et diagonales.). On ajoute donc dans une liste les pages voisines de la page du joueur. Puis on va récursivement chercher les voisins des voisins jusqu’à une distance (donné en nombre de page, par exemple 3 ira jusqu’à la page voisine de la voisine de la voisine) donné par l'utilisateur.
> ...


Voila le système de base.J'ai besoin de 2 extensions :



> 1) Si un script d'IA fait sortir un animal de sa page (on testera donc ces changements a chaque update de cet animal),il fautle déplacer dans l'arbre des page pour qu'il appartienne a sa nouvelle page et le cacher immédiatement si sa nouvelle page n'est pas a potée de vue.
> 
> 2) Les distance d'affichage de tout les animaux ne sont pas les mêmes ( genre un piaf et des fourmis). Chaque page va donc avoir, non une liste d'animaux, mais une liste de liste d'animaux, ou les listes d'animaux sont rangés par ordre décroissant de distance d'affichage. L'update d'une page va alors parcourir cette liste et skip toutes les listes de distance inférieure a celle de la page par rapport a position actuelle du joueur. En conséquence, la distance d'update des page doit être la plus grande parmi celle de toute les animaux.


Cette dernière extension peut potentiellement alourdir le système si beaucoup de distances différentes sont demandés par l'utilisateur,  et encore plus si il demande une distance d'affichage très grande, même pour un nombre faible d'animaux.

----------


## ThomasCook

Beau boulot, j'ai hâte de voir la suite. Par contre, dire que les boucles for c'est mal, il a intérêt à avoir des arguments parce là je vois pas.

----------


## Alexis

Dans l'absolu non, ça dépend de la manière dont elles sont utilisées, ça peut vite bouffer en ressource une boucle un peu foireuse

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Voici la norme epitech que je cite, elle n'est pas du gout de tout le monde.
Je viens de trouver un commentaire très bien construit de cette norme :http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-3...l-epitech.html

Concernant le for plus particulièrement, qui n'est pas très détaillé la bas, je me permet quelques précisions :
On m'a expliqué que ce type de boucle n'explicite pas ce que compte le compteur. 
Et il semble que les gens ne fassent pas un travail digne, comme quoi ils modifiaient le compteur a l'intérieur du bloc... 
(Moi ça m'arrive, mais c'est prévu dans l’algorithme dès sa conception)
Le for peut tout a fait etre émulé par d'autres choses, comme le très classique while.
pour etre plus formel, un bloc for tel que :



> for(int t=0;t<12;t++)
> {
> f(t);
> }


fera exactement la meme chose que le bloc



> {
> int t =0;
> while(t<12)
> {
> f(t);
> t++;
> }
> }


Aux optimisations du compiler près.

Mais je vois souvent dans des gars d'epitech qui vont débugger leur code. Raison ? "Plus de 25L"
Et encore, j'ai vu cela :




> bool flag;
> int t;
> 
> /* Traficotage de flag
> t = 0;
> while(t<12 && flag)
> {
> f(t);
> t++;
> }


Faudra m'expliquer en quoi es-ce plus lisible que :



> bool flag;
> /* Traficotage de flag
> if(flag)
> for(int t=0;t<12;t++)
> {
> f(t);
> }


(Quite a être titilleux, on peut dire que je code que je cite a 2 problèmes : t est accessible en dehors de la boucle, et les test dans le while du flag sont redondants. Donc les gars qui défendent leur norme ont intéret a avoir des arguments plus importants que celui-ci.)

Ya des querelles, epitech est contesté sur sa norme. Mais au dela de ca, mon message est que je ne suis pas un pro de la prog ni de la 3d ni de ma MAO, ni de quoi que ce soit qui touche a Namuh.(facile, a 18ans, sauf a faire CAP, on est étudiant, et en plus il se trouve que en suis en Maths spé)
Si ya un professionnel qui a des choses a critiquer, je l'écouterais attentivement et essayerais d'en prendre de la graine.

----------


## ElGato

> Si ya un professionnel qui a des choses a critiquer, je l'écouterais attentivement et essayerais d'en prendre de la graine.


Il y a beaucoup de pros, et certains se trompent probablement...Vaut mieux faire confiance aux grosses boîtes qui marchent pour le coup.
Si vraiment tu cherches ce genre d'infos, un des "styleguide" que je trouve vraiment bien foutu c'est celui de Google.

Plein de gens te diront que c'est pas idéal et je suis d'accord sur pas mal de points, notamment sur leur formatage, mais leurs choix sont souvent argumentés, et pour l'utiliser dans ma boîte actuelle ça fait vraiment du code tout à la fois condensé et facile à relire - sans compter les conseils techniques innombrables.

Bon, après faut pas non plus forcément s'obliger à tout suivre. Mais ça aide énormément pour travailler à plusieurs ou se relire à plusieurs mois d'intervalle, surtout vue la syntaxe du C++.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

La syntaxe du C++ est pas si affreuse que ça. Moi je la trouve assez lisible, une fois habitué, avec une bonne indentation, la coloration...
Le styleguide de Google est pas mal du tout, j'en ai pris un peu de la graine. Même si je vais pas m'amuser a reformater les dizaines de fichiers que j'ai déjà écris juste pour le fun.
Surtout que le style d'écriture, c'est bien une chose susceptible d'évoluer dans la vie d'un programmeur.
Je fais systématiquement une ligne de commentaire descriptive du bloc qui suit, a partir de la, d'une indentation claire et de noms de variables très explicites (qui peuvent même devenir long a force), ça reste lisible pour moi.
Mais j'ai surement beaucoup a apprendre la dessus.

Je me suis pas rendu compte que ca fait un mois que j'ai pas posté ici. Il est donc urgent de vous dire ce qui a été fait.
Hélas le boulot colossal que l'école me demande ne me permet pas d'aller bien vite, mais l'algo pour les animaux est presque complètement implémenté.
L'algo de base est opérationnel, mais les deux extensions que j'ai mentionné sont encore a écrire.
A coté ya un autre algo que j'ai pas mentionné qui lui est entièrement fonctionnel.
Je vais pas vous pondre un autre § vu le succès du précédent, mais ça consiste en gros a placer des animaux a des emplacement aléatoires sur un cercle centré sur le joueur.
Mais cet algo sera utilisé en parallèle du premier uniquement pour des animaux que je dit "amnésiques", qui ne sont pas sérialisés en réseau. (c.a.d que si vous reculer de 20m et que revenez, les animaux seront plus les mêmes)

Je ne me suis pas senti d'humeur artistique ces derniers temps, je ne suis donc pas passé par la case Zbrush pour faire les animaux a afficher.
Du coup j'ai mis des cubes en bois  ::): 
Du coup j'ai pas fais de screen, parce que ya pas grand intérêt a voir ma jolie forêt toute parsemée de cubes en bois.

Ah et faudra que je pense a coder une sorte de marche aléatoire pour les animaux. en guise de prémices d'IA.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Et tu as prévu quel type d'animaux ? Vaches, poules, cochons ?
Il y en aura qui seront agressifs ? Loups, ours, etc... ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Pour l'instant je les vois plus du genre décoratif. Donc pas d'agressivité de leur part.
En revanche, je me demande si ça serait amusant de laisser les joueurs fixer leurs constructions sur les animaux.
Genre si on trouve un cerf, ben on pourrait lui mettre une baliste sur le dos, comme ça un homme suffirait a manipuler cet engin devenu portatif.
Et j'ai toujours en tête les mamouths avec une carrote sous le nez.
Voila comment je prévois le gameplay.

Après sur le visuel, on peut mettre de tout, tant que c'est dans le contexte de la map.
Donc je mettrai un peu de tout, mais ce sera aussi le boulot de ceux qui feront des maps.
Je pense pas faire plus d'une dizaine de maps de moi même avant la sortie du jeu.
Du coup faudra que je fasse un éditeur potable.

Vous croyez que je dois impérativement faire un éditeur tout-en-un, ou es ce que ça rebuterais pas les gens s'il fallait par exemple aller trafiquer mes fichiers de script ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Vous croyez que je dois impérativement faire un éditeur tout-en-un, ou es ce que ça rebuterais pas les gens s'il fallait par exemple aller trafiquer mes fichiers de script ?


J'ai peur que si. Il y aura surement des gars motivés qui s'y intéresseront et feront des trucs sympas, mais j'ai peur que ça rebute le gros des joueurs.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je laisse juste ce petit remplacant pour me cubes en cours de design ici. (La trompe a été remaniée par rapport a ce screen qui date d'il y a 10mins, Fangh m'a faire remarqué son coté "aplati")
Plus qu'a faire la retopo, la ringing, le texturing et l'animation. *grattgratt*
Eh ben chui pas rendu...




Comme c'est un emblème de la préhistoire, je tient a réussir ce mamouth. Je prend donc toute critique, même les hyper pointilleuses.

----------


## Froyok

Très sympa !  ::): 
Le creux entre ses deux épaules et le cou me parait très prononcé, voir trop. 
Je dirais que c'est du aussi aux épaules qui partent vers l'arrière en montant.
C'est la seule chose qui me choque.

Je compare avec ça en critiquant :

----------


## Teto

Et le bout de la trompe, trop aplatie.  ::): 
De plus, je ne connais pas la morphologie du mamouth (des reconstitutions existent, des photos doivent se trouver) mais tu fais les épaules plus large que le ventre. Or sur les photos on voit que la largeur est très voisine (mais c'est peut-être le screenhot qui veut ça). Et le cul est un poil trop bas par rapport au reste.

Et la seconde photo de Froyok, qui est un montage grossier.  :^_^: 

Mais ce n'est que mon avis. Dans tout les cas ça ressemble à un mamouth, c'est sans doute mieux que ce que j'aurais fait.  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Je trouve la tête un peu trop petite par rapport aux jambes et peut-être un peu trop basse.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Pour les fesses, j'avais vu cela dans Skyrim :



Ok, seconde version.



J'ai pas corrigé les fesses, Jme demande si ca choque vraiment.
Sinon, j'ai modifié la tête, la trompe est "désaplatie", et les épaules vont vers le haut plus que vers l'arrière.
J'ai aussi essayé d'égaliser la largeur des épaules avec celles du ventre, comme t'as dis.

C'est mieux ainsi ?

PS : LoL pour la 2nde photo de Froyok XD

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Ah je le trouve beaucoup mieux.

Maintenant s'il y a un truc que je trouve bizarre : c'est la bosse sur tête. Je la trouve un peu trop prononcé (surtout si on compare aux images / photos).

Mais déjà je trouve qu'il rend vraiment bien.  ::):

----------


## Teto

C'est vrai, le crâne devrait être plus large, plus grand sur le crane, mais le reste me plaît.  ::): 

Je viens de regarder quelques photos, c'est assez étrange. Les photos de mammouths congelés (tape "mammouth congelé" sur google images) montrent une colonne verticale assez horizontale (sauf si c'est un bébé auquel cas elle fait genre chameau), sauf pour les vues d'artiste où là on se rapproche beaucoup de ce que tu as fait. Là tu fais comme tu veux, je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas spécialiste.

----------


## war-p

Sinon, tu peux regarder mani le mamouth dans l'age de glace...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Les photos de mammouths congelés (tape "mammouth congelé" sur google images) montrent *une colonne verticale assez horizontale*


Étrange en effet...  ::rolleyes:: 

Bref, j'ai été me documenter un peu, et je vois qu’effectivement, tout le monde n'est pas unanime sur le sujet, et pour cause : Cela varie selon les espèces de mammouth...
Déja, manny de l'Age de Glace a un dos très incliné, alors que quelques squelettes sont droits.
Mais ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est qu'au sein d'une même espèce, il semble il y avoir discordance, comme sur cet article ou l'illustration montre un dos incliné et un dessin de  squelette droit : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammuthus_primigenius


Du coup je vais l'incliner, mais peut être un peu moins.

EDIT : Ok c'est fait; J'en ai porfité pour modifier les oreilles, qui sont désormais plus proches de celles d'un éléphant, en plus petites.
Le crane a été élargit, et j'ai épaissis les défenses, qui me semblaient trop fragiles.
Du coup je pense que je vais garder ca. Dites moi si ya encore des choses a corriger.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Ah vu de face, la trompe est peut-être un peu trop large. (à la base, pas au bout) Là ça fait trop un "V" alors que ça devrait plus faire un "Y". Enfin, c'est mon point de vue, rien de plus.

----------


## Teto

> Étrange en effet...


Je voulais dire *vertébrale*, ben entendu !  :^_^: 

Je rejoins Moustik pour la trompe vue de face. Quant à la bosse, hum, fais comme tu veux, hein,  ::):  mais je le vois plus comme une motte de terre avec de l'herbe dessus qu'on aurait posé sur son crame, je sais c'est idiot comme image... Un truc assez couvrant, un peu plus large que ce qu'on voit sur ta vue de face. Mais ce n'est que du détail, j'aimerais bien pouvoir sculpter comme ça.  ::):

----------


## TanteMarge

D'après http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wo...ammoth-RBC.jpg il a quand même un trompe assez large à la base non ? Et toujours d'après cette admirable photo d'époque, le haut des oreilles est au niveau des yeux, là les tiennes sont trop hautes (ou tes yeux trop bas, ou les deux)

Et abaisser les oreilles donnerait probablement cette effet de "bosse" que tu as voulu ajouter sur la tête.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je vais voir pour les oreilles, merci tata ^^
Pour la trompe, j'ai corrigé, j'ai fais un entre deux
J'ai peint une texture a l'arrache,  juste pour ne plus avoir de mamouth rouge, et avoir a la place quelques couleurs dans les tons finaux.
Je rajouterai un texture bien plus détaillés que la.
Mais le super problème est le même que pour le sapiens : la fourrure.
La ou j'ai +/- réussi a avoir une chose jolie parce que la robe du sapiens est de forme simple, ici c'est bien plus corsé.
Du coup, si quelqu'un a des astuces pour faire de la fourrure... J'ai tenté le polygonal, mais si quelqu'un connais un shader ca peut aussi aller. 
( autre que cette technique http://www.xbdev.net/directx3dx/specialX/Fur/index.php car elle n'est pas utilisable si les poils font 50cm....)

Voila ce que j'ai avec ma méthode, visiblement foireuse...


Surtout que ça fait grimper le polycount (le mamouth sans cette fourure ne fais que 3k polys)

----------


## war-p

Essaie ça, c'est pas mal comme technique (C'est ce qu'ils utilisent dans Skyrim) http://www.paultosca.com/varga_hair.html

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est très précisément ce tuto avec lequel j'ai appris cette méthode, que j'ai appliqué ici en extrudant un cylindre, puis en le sculptant un peu.
Ou alors comme il dit au début faudrait tout faire manuellement.

Sauf que c'est hyper répétitif et pas très viable a grande échelle... 
Ya un moyen d'échapper a la basse besogne ?

----------


## war-p

Non...

----------


## Hideo

2 mois sans nouvelles ;(

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Oui, c'est a cause de mes concours, je suis en Maths spé, et cette période est justement celle des écrits.
Évidemment je ne laisse rien tomber, c'est juste que je n'ai pas le temps pour le moment.

Mes dernière réflexions concernent le gameplay plus que les détails techniques.
Je pense que je vais scinder le jeu en deux modes : l'un avec de grandes cartes, et des parties plus longues (des cartes de 1000m de coté typiquement). Les parties y seraient assez longues et les gens auraient le temps de faire de grosses constructions.
L'autre mode se rapprocherait de celui de quake, bien que les deux modes seront nerveux, je souhaite que celui ci soit vraiment très speed. (J'ai récemment joué a Xonotic, et j'aimerais rendre le gameplay plus rapide encore que le leurs).

Du coup je cherche des idées sur des moyens de rendre le gameplay plus rapide : La vitesse de mouvement, changement d'arme instantané, projectile des armes très véloces, haute cadence, etc... Si ya des idées chui preneur.

J'ai conscience de ne faire que du blabla, mais je suis plus la tête dans mes écrits de concours. Du coup j'ai pas de concret a apporter.
Le seul truc que j'ai regardé c'est une méthode pour l'alternance jour/nuit qui enlèverait le bug de luminosité de l'herbe. Mais les shaders ont pas l'air content.

Mes écrits finissent le 11mai. Après ca je m'y remet. Comptez sur moi XD

----------


## Janer

Moi aussi je vais peut être aller en préap Math spé l'année prochaine. Donc la légende est fausse c'est possible de coder en prépa? T'es dans quelle prépa?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ahah, légende... La légende ne concerne que ceux qui les croient.
Tout est possible m'a dit un petit lutin. Suffit de pouvoir y mettre les moyens.  :^_^: 
Bref, oui c'est possible si tu arrives a tenir la barre en parallèle. Tu peux coder tant que tu veux tant que tu estimes avoir des notes assez bonnes pour toi.
Des fois ce "tant que tu peux" devient bien mince, je te l'accorde. Genre maintenant pour moi.
Sinon tu as l'option info en MP. Mais c'est une belle hérésie, des gus de MP* m'ont quand même demandés comment faire une recherche par dichotomie en dimension 6 sans tester itérativement les 64 sous-cas de chaque récursion... Moi je me tiens a l'écart de ces trucs là. Le Calm j'y touche pas. Si encore c'était du python...

(Chui au Lycée Chateaubriand, a Rennes. Jcrois qu'elle est pas mal placée si tu veux la retrouver dans un classement.)

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Retour au travail donc ^^
Mes écrits sont terminés, je peux souffler !
Voici donc les dernières avancées de mon mammouth : 

(Je précise que l'ensemble fait 4000 poly)

La texture a été (re)faite, et la fourrure a été obtenue en torturant le module fibermesh de Zbrush. Le résultat n'est pas trop cochon si la fourrure est translucide, ce que j'aurai dû faire depuis le début. Je verrais ce que ça rend sur la tunique des sapiens.

Faut que je retravailles les UV autour des yeux : il a vraiment une tronche de shooté  ::P: 

Question : mes défenses, je les ais faites trop claire selon vous ou pas ?

----------


## Snakeshit

Moi je trouve les défenses pas assez claires au contraire. Mais après là ça fait un effet sale, on a l'impression de voir un mammouth qui a vécu.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Jvais utiliser le mammouth tel quel je crois (avec une normal map, une occulsion map et une spec map, pour les shaders).
Comme ça ce sera ni trop blanc (comme de l'os mort le serait) ni trop jaune (On ne parle pas d'une omelette).
Bref. Je m'attelle désormais a la réécriture du gestionnaire du réseau. Celui ci a été écris à l'arrache sans aucune fonction générique ou presque.
Jcompte faire un gestionnaire apte a supporter théoriquement un nombre arbitraire de clients pour un unique serveur.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Petite news vite fait :

Le réseau a été entièrement réécris, avec cette fois ces fonction génériques, et donc apte a fonctionner avec un nombre arbitraire de clients.
Ca m'a pris un bail, mais je suis satifait du résultat.

Je dois juste noter une latence bien trop visible. Je dois corriger cela.

Petite explication :



> Le client essaye de prévoir ses mouvements et se fait remettre ensuite a sa vraie place par le serveur. Comme ça on perçois pas les éventuels 120 de ping de la connexion.
> Mais le soucis est que si l'on passe de l'état immobile a l'état "en train d'avancer", le serveur avance avec 120ms de retard, et est donc décalé d'une distance de v*dt avec le client.
> Le serveur corrige alors le client, qui reçois un nouvel état décalé de 120ms,etc... (et donc un décalage total de 240ms, soit un quart de seconde, et encore je fais grâce des temps de traitement)
> Quand l'état n'évolue pas, aucun problème, la prédiction marche. Mais dès qu'on se met a marcher ou qu'on s’arrête, on subit une inertie de 2*ping.


Je vais améliorer tout cela en m’inspirant du fonctionnement de l'UE3 :
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/Netwo...d%20Prediction
Ils proposent en résumé de dater les paquets, permettant au serveur d'approximer la prédiction du client.

Voili voilou.
(désolé, la j'ai rien de neuf a mettre sur les screens donc yen a pas cette fois  ::):  )

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Gros récap' cette fois.
Les vacances d'été ont étés productive pour Namuh.
En bref, la structure du jeu est a 90% bâtie.

Dans le détail ça donne ca :

Sandbox : 
- gestionnaire de liens dans la sandbox (Permet de fixer deux pièces, de les désolidariser, etc...).
- système de sauvegarde/chargement des constructions dans la sandbox.

Menu principal :
- gestionnaire de profil (pour l'instant limité a la mise en favoris de constructions de la sandbox, mais le reste s'implémenterait très rapidement)
- Arrière plan en 3D

Jeu en lui-même
- possibilité de faire apparaitre ses constructions favorites. (après les avoir faites dans la sandbox)

Autres :
- Système de boites de dialogue.
- Assistant de premier lancement. (rigolo en plus)
- Système avancé de tracé de courbe en temps réel. (Un dernier détail à régler (il prend que les float là) et je le publie tel quel sur les forums d'Ogre.)


Et en image :


Là l'arrière plan du menu principal, bon, l'estrade a besoin de  tourner de 180°, mais c'est une chose qui va être longue a obtenir car  le système de chargement de construction ne supporte pas encore le  chagement d'orientation à l'échelle de toute l'estrade. (Je ne peux que  tourner et bouger les rondins individuellement, je dois écrire une  fonction pour le faire de façon globale.)
Prière de ne pas regarder les arbres au fond dont j'ai visiblement très mal estimé la distance à laquelle je dois les remplacer pas un billboard.
et l'herbe a besoin d'un lifting aussi.


L'éditeur de profil du menu principal.
Sur la fenêtre derrière celle qui édite les construction favorites se trouvera bientôt un graphique de la progression du joueur. Il permettra de tracer n'importe quel paramètre enregistré en fonction de n'importe quel autre. (J'admet que là c'est un peu vide.)



Ici l'interface de la nouvelle sandbox, avec pas mal d'ajouts.



Un de ces ajouts par exemple est le gestionnaire de liaisons, dont voici l'interface.



Si ya quoi que ce soit a améliorer (Notamment dans le design de l'interface), surtout dites la moi  ::):

----------


## Jereak

Franchement, beau projet ! Ça a l'air bien sympa, surtout le principe de la sandbox.




> Si ya quoi que ce soit a améliorer (Notamment dans le design de l'interface)


Je pense effectivement que le design de l'interface mériterait d'être revu, voire complètement refait.
D'une part, en soi je ne la trouve pas très jolie (le bleu particulièrement). D'autre part, ça fait interface classique contemporaine, ce n'est pas du tout dans l'ambiance préhistoire ou autre.
Alors certes, c'est une sandbox qui n'est pas nécessairement censée être immersive, mais je pense quand même que tu as à tout à gagner à la faire correspondre avec le reste du jeu. En plus des couleurs à changer, je pensais aussi à quelque chose de plus graphique comme [ici] ou [là] (exemples à la con qui ne collent pas forcément à ton jeu bien sûr, surtout le premier, mais ça illustre bien le principe ^^).

Enfin voilà, pas grand chose d'autre à dire pour l'instant. Le reste semble déjà fort bien, et je te souhaite de pouvoir mener tout ça à terme !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Yay, merci du compliment  ::): 

Bah l'aspect graphique de l'UI est clairement a refaire. Là c'est une version à peine modifiée d'un truc que j'ai trouvé tout fait.
A l'époque ou je l'avais incorporée au projet, je m'étais dit que c'était un détail.
C'était vrai car le moteur de jeu était loin d'être fini.

Aujourd'hui il est fonctionnel, buggué et parfois un peu poussif mais je crois que tu as raison. Je vais faire de l'UI une priorité.
Le bleu que tu dis, je l'ai viré, remplacé par une couleur marron un peu moins exotique pour Namuh.
J'envisage un thème depuis le début axé sur le bois. Je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

Pour le mener a terme, ca va prendre un peu de temps.
Si je regarde en arrière les 3ans que j'ai sur ce projet, je pense qu'une bonne partie est faite (tout ce qui est invisible en fait, le moteur quoi). Là je commence vraiment à ajouter du contenu. Peut-être qu'avec de la chance, j'aurai une alpha potable d'ici 6 ou 8 mois.

----------


## Hideo

Toujours impressionnant ce projet et je suis très intéressé par la suite  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

N'ayant qu'un téléphone pour répondre, je vais devoir faire court : 

Merci de suvre mon évolution. Comme d'hab', l'évolution est ralentie fortement (poir pas dire casi stoppée) en dehors des vacances scolaires.

Ma prochaine étape, pour les 10 prochans jours, est double : D'une part, l'UI. Comme dit précédemment.
L'autre, chose encore non commencé pour le jeu : l'audio. 
Je ne connais rien en musique. Du coup durant la péridode scolaire, j'ai potassé des rudiement de solfège, du coup je suis capable de lire plus ou moins une partition. Reste a voir ce que je serai capable de composer. J'espère que j'aurai au moins un brouillon du thème principal de Namuh avant la fin des vacances.
C'est dans ce genre de dommaine que je vous soliciterai surement, pour avoir un avis extérieur.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Voici le premier jet, fait en peu de temps, pour le nouveau skin de l'interface.



Ce n'est pas fini (Je n'ai même pas changé la barre des menus, mais ça va vite être fait). 
Mon but c'est de faire une sorte d'apparence peau de bête, si ça ne se voit pas bien.
Mais avant de continuer, j'aimerai votre avis sur la boutons : J'ai essayé de la faire en forme de cailloux.
Je vais surement rajouter des trucs genre de l'ombre ou des trucs du genre, mais je voulais avoir votre ressenti sur la forme qu'il a.

Et puis votre avis en général sur le skin. (En WIP, je reprécise)


PS : la musique est en cours de réalisation, je poste ce que j'ai fait dès que je l'estime a peu près potable. Histoire d'avoir un avis extérieur.

PPS : Un ami m'a demandé de changer cette infâme police de caractère de l'UI. Je ferai ça demain.

----------


## Hideo

J'laime bien ce nouveau skin  ::): 

Comme idée, tu pourrais essayer d’insister un peu sur le coté texte du fond, poil/poussière sur la peau de bête, ça lui donnera du volume.

Effectivement une autre police ne serait pas de refus mais sinon, je radote, bravo  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Merci  ::):  Mais je ne comprend pas ce que tu appelles insister sur le coté texte du fond...  ::huh:: 

Je pense avoir une version sympathique la. 
- Police de caractère changée
- Les fenêtres ne sont plus vraiment carrées (C'est une idée pour essayer de rendre plus crédible les peaux de bêtes, un peu un remix de ce que tu disais Hideo)
- Les cailloux/boutons ont subit un sérieux lifting.
- Nouvelle barre de menu

Dites moi si ya de quoi améliorer :

----------


## Glerek

Je viens de voir ce sujet aujourd'hui et un seul mot : WAHOU !

Pour un boulot de quelqu'un seul, autodidacte et pas du tout en informatique c'est juste fantastique ! (Et cela vient de la part d'un mec en info donc  ::P: )

Après juste une petite remarque sur ce que j'ai pu voir sur tes derniers screens, évite de mélanger de l'anglais et du français dans l'UI ca rendra mieux  ::):  

C'est donc sur une toute petite critique sur un océan d'éloge que je te quittes !  :^_^:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

J'aime bien l'interface "new2", par contre je trouve la police d'écriture pas très lisible. :x

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Chui heureux d'avoi bénéficié d'autant de réponse, merci ^^
J'ai même eu le droit a un MP de 2Km de long, remplit de conseils sur le skin  ::): 
Voici la nouvelle mouture : 



Par contre, il est vrai que trouver la bonne police est assez difficile : soit elle a pas assez de charme et elle est lisible soit c'est le le contraire...
J'ai essayé d'en trouver une mieux, si ce n'est toujours pas assez lisible, dites le moi, et je jetterai l'éponge (Times New Roman powaaa)

Denier truc, le mélange de l'anglais et du français : Faut vraiment que j'arrête je sais. Mais j'ai toujours pas décidé de si je faisait tout british ou tout français. Duc coup comme je réfléchis pas, ben c'est le premier qui me vient a l'esprit que je met. (Genre après une aprem de code, l'anglais est plus naturel, après une aprem sous photoshop avec des amis sur skype en parallèle, le français vient plus vite, enfin bref...)
Je crois que je vais tout faire en anglais, je toucherai un public plus large.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Youpi c'est la fin des vacances, et j'ai presque rien fait ! (La faute a des vacances plus studieuses que d'habitude et un peu a FarCry 3)  ::P: 

Bref, ptis topo de la maigre avancée.

Primo, et j'étais très motivé hein, j'ai voulu changer mes cube par des vrais animaux. Raté, j'ai juste eu le temps de sculpter un piaf sous Zbrush et de commencer a l'animer. Donc grosso modo ya encore des cubes sur la map a la place de la faune.

Secondo, un pote m'a parlé des Boids, un algo d’intelligence artificielle multi-agent qui m'a vraiment plu. Du coup je l'ai implémenté, et j'ai eu de bon résultats assez vite : 

Sous vos yeux vous avez là un troupeau de cubes en bois, qui a été photographié alors qu'il partait se baigner (C'est pour rire, j'ai pas mis la détection de l'eau, mais ils se déplace vraiment en troupeau).
Ça vous permet de voir le nouveau skin en condition réelle.
(oui la texture est moche par terre, c'est un truc que j'ai cassé sans faire exprès)


Dernier point, j'ai pas réussi a trouver mathématiquement quel était la translation a appliquer a un solide si je voulais le faire tourner autour d'un autre point que son centre géométrique, sachant que je tourne mon solide avec un quaternion.

Donc voila, jme suis décu ces vacances-ci, j'aurai aimé y consacrer plus de temps, j'ai meme pas touché la MAO. Par contre je suis passé sous MSVC 2012, et le moins que je puisse dire c'est que je le trouve hyper agréable a coté du 2008.
Voila pour les news. ::P: 

PS : Potentiellement, je risque de paraitre un peu distant même pendant les vacances de février et de Pâques. Même si je vais tenter de limiter la casse. Mais cet été, promis, je ferai mon retour pour enfin m'y mettre a fond jusqu’à ce que Namuh soit fini. Ma vengeance sera terrible. Tremblez.

----------


## Froyok

Très chouette le troupeau de cubes !  ::P: 
Quelles sont les possibilités de l'algo (Boids) vis à vis de ton jeu ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

barf, c'est un ensemble de règles que j'applique a chaque cube, et l'ensemble de l'application de ces règles simples donne un comportement complexe au niveau de l'ensemble des cubes.
L'aventage de cet algo, c'est qu'il est décrit comme une base sur laquelle je peut ajouter ce que je veux.

Niveau gameplay, l'effet est indirect, puisqu'il n'affecte que la facon de se comporter de la faune.
Niveau artistique (artistique au sens que je pourrai mieux imiter la nature), je peux créer une dynamique rigolote au sein de la faune.
Genre  un tigre, qui a une règle pour pourchasser le daim qui lui en a une pour chercher telle plante (et la bouffer). C'est juste 2 règles a ajouter dans l'équation. Pareil s'il faut fuir les humains trop proche et nerveux. Le système est très puissant et étonnament simple a implémenter.

Voila la doc que j'ai utilisé.
http://www.red3d.com/cwr/boids/
Grosso modo :  j'ajoute une vitesse qui s'éloigne des autres trop proches de moi a une vitesse qui me rapproche de la position moyenne de mes voisins et a une dernière qui m'aligne avec la vitesse qu'on mes voisins.

C'est majoritairement pour l'ambiance donc, même si les animaux devront intervenir dans le gameplay (je compte par exemple pouvoir attacher un chariot a un mamouth, donc c'est important de savoir si pour en dresser un il faut se taper tout un troupeau ou si yen a des fois qui sont isolés

je sais pas si j'ai vraiment répondu a ta question, tu parles en terme d'ambiance, de gameplay ou technique ?

----------


## Black Wolf

Sympa ! Par contre il faudra je pense revoir la police de ta GUI, j'ai eu beaucoup de peine à lire, du moins au premier coup d'oeil.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est les vacances scolaires, donc j'ai un peu de temps, même si la majorité de celui-ci passe dans mes révisions.
En réalité, je ne pense pas que je vais ajouter de fonctionnalités à Namuh cette fois ci. Je bosse différemment dessus là : comme je pense y passer un max de temps cet été, et du coup vraiment avancer, je me prépare : Alors je change mon système de build (Je passe à UnityBuild, qui me fais gagner un temps colossal à la recompilation).
En plus, je met toutes mes dépendances (Ogre, PhysX, GUI,...) a jour, et j'ai donc un paquet de lib a recompiler. Ça m'a pris 3 jours, et la totalité des SDKs prend plus de 50 Go si je détruit pas les fichier intermédiaires.
Ajouter à ça que je passe de MSVC 2008 à MSVC 2012, et vous comprendrez que j'ai un peu de maintenance à faire pour adapter le code que j'avais écris jusqu'ici.

Mais je jouis des nouveautés de la dernière version de msvc, et j'étais pas habitué à utiliser un débugger si puissant OO.

Voilà pour un poil de mes dernières news.  ::): 


PS : un jour faudra aussi que je mette un SVN.

PPS : Mes premiers test semblent indiquer que MSVC 2012 avec unity Build produit un code 30% plus rapide qu'un build classque sous MSVC 2008

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Salut!

Tout d'abord, ton jeu est très prometteur. On verra ce que ça donne à la fin de l'été!  :;): 

J'ai une question technique: actuellement, je me fais un jeu en 2D (vue de dessus) en C+ et en utilisant la librairie SFML pour tout ce qui est graphique. Mais une fois que ça commencera à bien marcher, j'aimerais utiliser Ogre3D pour avoir un rendu plus sympathique (gestion des ombres, du volume pour mes personnages, etc...).

Penses-tu que ma méthode soit la bonne (= tout développer maintenant sans me préoccuper de l'aspect "3d": gestion de l'AI, des objets, des mouvements... puis intégrer Ogre3D une fois que tout ça marchera bien) ou bien faudrait-il que j'intègre dès maintenant Ogre3D dans mon code car ses impacts seront trop importants et modifieront beaucoup la logique actuelle de mon code?
L'idée derrière est de me concentrer sur le coeur du jeu maintenant (sans me disperser à essayer d'apprendre Ogre3d en plus) et améliorer le tout ensuite en ajoutant ensuite Ogre3d.

Bonnes vacances!  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Salut!
> 
> Tout d'abord, ton jeu est très prometteur. On verra ce que ça donne à la fin de l'été! 
> 
> J'ai une question technique: actuellement, je me fais un jeu en 2D (vue de dessus) en C+ et en utilisant la librairie SFML pour tout ce qui est graphique. Mais une fois que ça commencera à bien marcher, j'aimerais utiliser Ogre3D pour avoir un rendu plus sympathique (gestion des ombres, du volume pour mes personnages, etc...).
> 
> Penses-tu que ma méthode soit la bonne (= tout développer maintenant sans me préoccuper de l'aspect "3d": gestion de l'AI, des objets, des mouvements... puis intégrer Ogre3D une fois que tout ça marchera bien) ou bien faudrait-il que j'intègre dès maintenant Ogre3D dans mon code car ses impacts seront trop importants et modifieront beaucoup la logique actuelle de mon code?
> L'idée derrière est de me concentrer sur le coeur du jeu maintenant (sans me disperser à essayer d'apprendre Ogre3d en plus) et améliorer le tout ensuite en ajoutant ensuite Ogre3d.
> 
> Bonnes vacances!


Hellow !

Eh ben ta technique me semble viable, mais si tu es apte à bien maitriser la POO.
L'idée c'est que Ogre est assez maléable : si tu as ton moteur de jeu à faire, Ogre ne te diras pas comment le structurer.
Tout au plus te donnera t'il le contenu de quelques cases à remplir : Chargement, boucle de rendu, et destruction, mais c'est tout.
La "logique" modifiée sera plus au niveau de l'implémentation des classes, pas trop dans leurs interactions.
Viable, ta technique demande surtout un travail plus conséquent : faut faire en double tout le graphique !

Mais si tu es plus à l'aise en gérant chaque chose en son temps, pas de soucis  ::): 
Désolé d'avoir mis tant de temps à répondre, je me demande pourquoi j'ai pas reçu de mail pour ta réponse.



Bref, pour Namuh, je commence à voir le bout du tunnel, je commence à avoir un peu de temps pour lui.
Du coup je m'y remet doucement, j'ai commencé par des optimisations.
Je tiens à avoir 60fps solides sur ma machine avec tout les modules d'allumés. (Végétation, flotte, météo, IA.... )
Ça avance pas mal, je suis déjà à 40 (Chui parti de 20).
Mais ce qui me plombe le temps de boucle (merci debugger de msvc 2012) c'est le RTT : L'eau demande 3 rendus supplémentaires ! 
Un pour la réflexion, un pour la réfraction et un avec la gestion de l'opacité de l'eau (Brouilllard que sous l'eau quoi).

Du coup j'ai eu une idée fourbe : tant que les 60fps voulu ne sont pas atteints, je limite la fréquence d'actualisation des différents modules.
Par exemple tel module n'est actualisé que 20fois par seconde, tel autre 40fois, etc...
Je gagne un temps précieux, et très bien ajustable.
Mais j'ai l'impression que je fais erreur, que je "triche".

Je ne sais pas quoi en penser. Vous en pensez quoi ?
Quelqu'un à t'il entendu parler d'une méthode semblable sur un autre moteur de jeu ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Voilà, tout les modules allumés en simultané, le jeu tourne à 60fps. Objectif atteint.
En réalité j'ai des drops a 45. Mais des fois je monte a 70-75. Je considère que c'est suffisant pour l'instant.



J'ai aussi sculpté un poisson. Je vais l'intégrer, un ptis algo d'IA de rien du tout et zou !

----------


## beuargh

Chouette !

----------


## Septimium

Bien joué pour l'augmentation de fps  :;): 

Mais, je veux pas faire le rabat-joie, mais les 60 fps que tu indique, c'est pour l'image que tu affiche ?, parce que si oui . . . hum, ça donne quoi avec plus de choses affichées à l'écran ?, ça doit chuter non ?

Et aussi, tu as quoi comme config' ?

----------


## beuargh

Je pense que les 60 fps dépendent de la v-synch.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Niveau config, j'ai une AMD 6850, avec 4Go de ram et un AMD X3 445, (3.1Ghz).
les 60fps sont obtenus en 1920X1080, sans v-sync, mais comme je suis pas chez moi, je peut pas te dire ce que ça va donner en v-sync.
Je ferai le test.

Ensuite, oui les fps chuterons si je rajoute des truc, c'est obligé. 
Mais l'idée c'est que le module de faune est assez léger ( j'ai expliqué son fonctionnement la age dernière, il était conçu pour), pareil pour la flore.
Reste les rendus multiples pour la réflexion et la réfraction sur la mer, qui pompent un max.
Ya pas grand chose de lourd a rajouter. Ptet les personnages, et la simulation des tissus, je verrai.

Là, ya déjà toute l'ile qui tourne a 60, c'est une ptite ile, mais j'ai mis tout le nécessaire en caillasse.
Jte montrerai un autre screen avec toute l'ile une fois chez moi.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ca y est je suis en vacances ! Donc c'est parti pour Namuh, je compte le faire avancer a un rythme bien plus élevé qu’auparavant.
Déja, je viens d'apprendre le langage CG. Ce qui m'a parmi d'écrire un shader de fourrure plutôt convaincant comparé a l'ancienne technique "a la skyrim" que j'utilisais.

Voyez plutot le mamouth de la dernière fois, importé In-Game.  Ceci est donc le mamouth laineux  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

Des nouvelles de ce projet ?  ::): 

J'y pense de temps en temps en me demandant si il est toujours d'actualité, cette fois-ci je me décide à poster un petit message !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Coucou !
Le projet est bien d'actualité, il n'y a pas de soucis de ce coté. C'est donner des nouvelles que j'ai tendance à zapper.  ::): 

ALors, niveau changelog, ya pas mal de choses :

Primo, et surement le plus gros, c'est le versioning. Le dossier de jeu fait actuellement 4.5Go, autant dire que même
avec ma récente connexion fibrée, c'est pas trop possible de mettre cela sur Gitlab.
Du coup j'ai monté un serveur perso, chez moi, ou ya le repo. D'abords sous svn, je suis rapidement passé à git.
Le système me permet plus simplement de bosser à partir de plusieurs machines, ce qui est un net plus.
Aussi, la présence d'un serveur permettra a moyen terme d'y mettre le serveur maître de Namuh, hébergeant la liste des
parties en cours sur le net.

Ensuite, tout petit truc : j'ai mis les poissons. Ils bénéficient de mon Système d'IA, et je l'aime bien celui-là.
On a donc des bancs de poisson sous la mer.



Vous pouvez voir par vous même, ya un système de toast que j'ai rajouté, et de même j'ai (enfin) faire la barre d'info en bas de l'écran.
Autre ptis truc, j'ai mis des cordes pour attacher les rondins :




Autre chose, qui a demandé du taf, c'est l’intégration de 3 nouveaux outils :
- Les triangles de bois, qui facilitent énormément la création d'essieux.
- Les disques de pierre, qui permettent de mettre des roues au bout des essieux.   ::lol:: 
Avec ces 2 outils on peut faire des ptites tu-tures de la préhistoire, mais qui ne fonctionnent qu'en descente.
Pour la montée faudra que je mette des mamouts dommestiqués pour la traction.

Le dernier, le plus puissant, c'est celui des peaux de bêtes, qui peu fonctionner de 3 façons distinctes :
o) peau de bête simple
o) trampoline : pour faire des points de sauts à la Quake/UT/Shootmania
o) Aile : j'applique un système de physique simplifié pour générer une portance quand le cadre avec le peau de bête avance.
Ce truc permet de faire des deltaplanes. Ils sont assez chauds à régler au niveau du lest, mais je retravaillerai cela.

Autre chose, les peaux de bêtes sont élastiques !
Du coup, tout ce qui est ressort peut être reproduit.
En une petite demi heure, j'ai pu fabriquer une catapulte tirant des menhirs avec ce principe. La catapulte était assez solide 
pour ne pas s'autodétruire. (au 3em prototype)  ::rolleyes:: 

J'aimerai vous montrer cela, mais j'ai tout cassé par un refactoring super profond. Et impossible de remettre la main sur les
screens que j'avais fait.
Déjà, je vise à donner à l'utilisateur de quoi bouger les éléments les uns par rapport aux autres une fois placé, ce qui demande de
changer pas mal de choses
Je ne comprend pas non plus pourquoi je n'ai pas fait directement chaque rondin/menhir/disque comme des instances de classes héritant
d'une même abstraction. Du coup refaire tout cela propre prend du temps.

Sinon, niveau graphique j'ai pas mal progressé en terme de skill, du coup, je vous montre le Quadrulple lance pierre que je vais bientot
intégrer au jeu :


J'ai aussi fait l'arbalète à diamant dans la même trempe.


Je repense aussi à plus long terme le facon de développer le jeu.
J'aimerai pas mal avoir une communauté qui me donnerait des feedback, voire aiderai au développement (je rêve un peu)
Mais genre une facon de faire à la minecraft ou a la kerbal space program me plairait bien.

Du coup (je dis cela depuis bien trop de temps) j'aimerai arriver rapidement a quelque chose d'utilisable, histoire de vous le filler.

Voila pour des nouvelles.
Je dois oublier 50% des trucs, mais le post fait déjà 2km alors...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

::O:  ::o: 

Méga-ultra classe le lance-pierre !!

----------


## SeanRon

superbe lance-pierre. Tu devrais voir pour appliquer les même textures aux rondins screenés plus haut.

----------


## Tildidoum

J'osais pas poster pour dire juste "wah le lance-pierre" vu que ça semble presque mineur en terme de taf par rapport à tout ce que tu évoques dans ton post ... 
Mais bon, maintenant qu'on y est  ::lol:: 
Ouais il est vraiment classe, tu nous en montretrais pas un wireframe et une texture pour le plaisir ?

Et bon quand même, bravo AUSSI pour le reste  ::):  
En v'là des capacités multidisciplinaires impressionnantes...

----------


## Hideo

Fiouuu très impressionnant  ::o: 

C'est fou ce que des passionnés peuvent faire ! 

Crée une communauté autour d'un projet, ça prend énormément de temps mais je pense que ton jeu a le potentiel pour intéresser beaucoup de gens, notamment les canards c"est franchement dommage que cette section soit presque invisible...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Wow wow wow, je ne m'attendais pas a ce que ce lance-pierre fasse un tel effet !
Je suis en train de faire son animation, j'ai mis les cordes entre le chariot et les bras de flexion. Ce n'est pas fni, je vous montrerai quand ce le sera.

Du coup je vais vous montrer l'arbalète que j'ai sculpté dans la même veine. J'en suis moins fier, mais je l'aime bien quand même  ::): 



Avec le wire : (on le voit pas trop, mais la flemme de faire le setup sous maya pour juste un screen)


pour faire les rondins pareil, faut que je vois. C'est possible bien sûr, mais je dois resculpter un cylindre du coup, en mode plus réaliste. Ca prendra du temps.
A voir si j'ai pas d'autres chats a fouetter sur Namuh. 
(Genre optimiser le code réseau pour que ca arrête de lagguer.  ::rolleyes:: )

@Tildidoum : voila pour le wireframe du lance pierre. Je met aussi des jpg de la diffuse, la spec et la normal. Jt'épargne le reste (gloss, height, etc...)
(Comme d'hab, cliquez sur les nimages pour avoir la pleine taille)



 



Sinon niveau changelog, pas de merveilles en 8 jours. J'ai juste réparé presque toute la sandbox que j'avais cassé. Reste les disques ou je dois bricoler un truc au niveau de PhysX, et les trianges et les peaux de bètes à refaire.




> Crée une communauté autour d'un projet, ça prend énormément de temps mais je pense que ton jeu a le potentiel pour intéresser beaucoup de gens, notamment les canards c"est franchement dommage que cette section soit presque invisible...


Oui ce forum est assez peu dynamique comparé au reste de cpc.
Mais pour créer une communauté, si je fais community manager moi même, je ne sais pas trop comment faire. Tu ferais comment ? Un tweeter, un facebouc ? un blog ? Une tarte au citron-bolognaise ?




EDIT : Je viens de finir de réparer la sandbox que j'avais cassé avec mon refactoring. Ca fait du bien ! La fin est allée beaucoup beaucoup plus vite que prévue.
Du coup fallait que je fasse des screens de mes peaux de bête :
(sur les screen elles sont toutes plates, mais elle sont souples hein, déformables, chiffonnables, etc...) 

Ca c'est un tipi, assemblé in-game :

(oui j'aime bien les architecture cutom, en mode numérobis)

Et on peut aussi faire des voiles pour les radeaux :


D'ailleurs je viens de penser que si on les fait en cochant la case wing, la voile aura vraiment une portance et fera vraiment avancer le truc.
Le temps que je débuggue l'algo de gestion des ailes. ( je le disait plus haut, les deltaplanes sont trop sensible a un surpoids ou un sous-poids)
Pas testé, mais en toute logique a l'heure actuelle, soit le radeau va plus vite qu'un zodiac de compet, soit il avance comme un escargot.

----------


## Tildidoum

> @Tildidoum : voila pour le wireframe du lance pierre. Je met aussi des jpg de la diffuse, la spec et la normal. Jt'épargne le reste (gloss, height, etc...)


Merchi  ::):  Tu vas pouvoir gagner pas mal de poly en simplifiant ton maillage mais j'imagine que c'est loin d'être une priorité pour le moment.
Et tu peux être fier de ton arbalète aussi, chouette design !

----------


## Hideo

> Oui ce forum est assez peu dynamique comparé au reste de cpc.
> Mais pour créer une communauté, si je fais community manager moi même, je ne sais pas trop comment faire. Tu ferais comment ? Un tweeter, un facebouc ? un blog ? Une tarte au citron-bolognaise ?


Holala je ne suis jamais passé par là mais voila ce que j'en pense:

Ton projet avance, mais si tu veux commencer à créer une communauté il va falloir appâter le chaland et  ça prend beaaaaauuucoup de temps.

Visiblement tu apprécierais avoir des contacts avec la communauté, un forum toussatoussa pour récupérer et garder les personnes intéressées: ça prend du temps.

(Perso j'apprécie beaucoup le combo site vitrine / forum)

Passer sur tous les forum en rapport avec les jeux vidéos et faire une présentation complète de ton jeu, et la  présentation du contenu fera la différence (video/screen/demo).

Je suis conscient que je t’apprends pas grand chose, j'y connais vraiment rien, mais ce que j'imagine assez bien c'est qu'avoir une communauté ça n'a pas que des bon cotés. 

Une fois que tu auras du monde derrière toi tu seras surement plus motivé mais ça vient avec son lot de contraires.
Il va falloir que tu donnes souvent des nouvelles, que tu gères la communauté, que tu avances à un certain rythme pour les satisfaire sans quand tu risques de les perdre ...

Bon j’arrête le massacre, ce que je dis n'a ni queue ni tête, y'en a surement qui sont mieux placés que moi pour te conseiller mais ce que je veux te dire c'est que construire une communauté ça doit pas être aussi facile que ça et que ça n'apporte pas que des bonnes choses. 
Perso je pense que continuer un peu dans ton coin tranquillement, une fois que tu auras quelque chose que tu peux distribuer (une alpha quoi c'est la mode maintenant) commencer à créer quelque chose autour, au moins tu ne devras rien à personne.

Après pour trouver de l'aide au niveau de dev, l’étant moi même, y'a déjà de quoi me donner envie malheureusement je ne suis pas dans le jeu vidéo. 
Y'a surement des plateformes pour ça ?

----------

